# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Централизованное тестирование

## Asteriks

*Как проходит в этом году ЦТ? Поделитесь впечатлениями. Что сдавали, что ещё впереди, как чувствовали себя во время проведения тестирования? Считаете, есть смысл в ЦТ в отличие от обычного экзамена?*

----------


## Jemal

Я уже сдал русский, завтра будет математика, а 30 числа - английский. На цт по математике даётся, вроде, только 3 часа. Это идиотизм. 40 заданий, некоторые даже сложнее и объёмнее по решению, чем 10 школьных на которые отводилось 4 часа.

----------


## Banderlogen

У мну сестра сдает в этом году.
ЦТ круче обычного экзамена тем, что проверяет его комп, а не человек со своим субъективным мнением и своими субъективными нафик никому не нужными оценками.
А насчет времени, так навалом его. Это ж ТРИ часа решать сидеть, что угодно можно сделать за это время, если знать как.

----------


## Asteriks

Согласна с Бандерлогеном за исключением одного пункта. "...субъективными, нафик никому не нужными..." В этом и плюс человеческого фактора, что человек может понять волнение другого человека и дать шанс. Представь, один мой ученик в прошлом году записал все ответы на черновик, а переписывая начисто, сдвинул всё на один пункт. Представил? Устно мог бы объяснить экзаменатору...
Ну, а представить д***льного (извиняюсь) экзаменатора тоже можно. Лучше уж ЦТ.

----------


## Marusja

я сегодня ездила на математику.....честно говоря думала сложнее будет. То что я сдавала 4 года назад после школы были на порядок сложнее, сразу говорю, знания мои не улучшились за это время, поэтому я была даж приятно удивлена, что смогла многое решить...после школы мой результат был 66...что будет в этом году посмотрим

----------


## Jemal

Ну практически так, довольно легкий был...

----------


## Asteriks

Республиканский институт контроля знаний http://www.rikz.unibel.by/
Вся информация по тестированию.

----------


## Asteriks

Хочу напомнить будущим абитуриентам, что 31 марта заканчивается приём заявок на психологическое тестирование, необходимое при поступлении на самые престижные специальности.

*Профессионально-психологическое тестирование будет проводиться за счет вузов*

Профессионально-психологическое тестирование абитуриентов будет проводиться за счет средств вузов. Об этом на пресс-конференции 4 марта в Минске сообщила ответственный секретарь приемной комиссии Белорусского государственного университета Людмила Хухлындина.

*Напомним, подобное собеседование необходимо пройти абитуриентам для поступления на отдельные специальности, к которым предъявляются особые требования в соответствии с изменениями Правил поступления в вузы. Министерство образования утвердило перечень вузов, в которых в этом году пройдет собеседование.*

Так, собеседование на специальности "*государственное управление", "государственное управление и право", "государственное управление и экономика"* организуется в Академии управления при президенте, Белорусском государственном экономическом университете, Гомельском государственном университете имени Ф.Скорины, Гомельском государственном техническом университете имени П.О.Сухого, Мозырском государственном педагогическом университете имени И.П.Шамякина, Могилевском государственном университете продовольствия, Брестском государственном университете имени А.С.Пушкина, Полоцком государственном университете, Витебской государственной академии ветеринарной медицины и Институте парламентаризма и предпринимательства.

Собеседование по специальностям *"международные отношения", "международное право"* организуют Белорусский государственный университет, Международный гуманитарно-экономический институт, Международный институт трудовых и социальных отношений и Институт правоведения.

В БГУ, Гомельском, Барановичском, Могилевском, Брестском, Витебском, Полоцком и Гродненском государственных университетах, Белорусской государственной сельскохозяйственной академии, Международном институте трудовых и социальных отношений, Международном гуманитарно-экономическом институте, Институте управления и предпринимательства, Институте правоведения, Минском институте управления, Институте парламентаризма и предпринимательства пройдет собеседование по специальностям *"правоведение" и "экономическое право".*

Абитуриенты, поступающие на специальности *"журналистика" и "международная журналистика"*, могут пройти собеседование в БГУ, Белорусском государственном педагогическом университете имени Максима Танка, Могилевском и Гродненском государственных университетах, а также в Институте парламентаризма и предпринимательства.

Будущие *таможенники* будут проходить собеседование в БГУ, Белорусском национальном техническом университете и Белорусском государственном университете транспорта.

----------


## Asteriks

*Небольшие полезные выдержки: что к чему.*

*Собеседование (тестирование)* представляет собой комплекс взаимосвязанных мероприятий, способствующих выявлению личностных, деловых качеств, способностей и мотиваций граждан к обучению по специальностям, по которым предъявляются особые требования к специалистам: ”государственное управление“, ”государственное управление и право“, ”государственное управление и экономика“, ”международные отношения“, ”международное право“, ”правоведение“, ”экономическое право“, ”журналистика“, ”международная журналистика“, ”таможенное дело“ (далее – специальности, по которым предъявляются особые требования к специалистам).

3. Собеседование (тестирование) проводится при поступлении на все формы получения высшего образования (дневную, вечернюю, заочную (в том числе дистанционную), для обучения в сокращенные сроки, на условиях целевой подготовки, для получения второго и последующего высшего образования, как за счет средств республиканского бюджета, так и на условиях оплаты физическими или юридическими лицами.

Собеседование (тестирование) проводится в разрезе одной специальности либо групп специальностей.

Министерство образования Республики Беларусь ежегодно до 1 марта:
*
утверждает перечень высших учебных заведений - мест проведения собеседования (тестирования) (далее - вузы) с указанием по специальности или группе специальностей проводится собеседование (тестирование);
*
устанавливает по данной специальности (группе специальностей) проводится собеседование или тестирование. 

4. Для организации регистрации граждан руководитель вуза ежегодно до 5 марта утверждает состав комиссии по регистрации граждан для участия в собеседовании (тестировании) из числа работников вуза, график проведения регистрации граждан, а также организует техническое обеспечение работы комиссии (помещение, компьютеры с необходимым программным обеспечением, принтер, расходные материалы).

5. Регистрация граждан для участия в собеседовании (тестировании) осуществляется на основании их личных заявлений по форме согласно приложению 1, которые подаются в вуз с 5 по 31 марта включительно.

Заявление может быть подано гражданином лично или направлено по почте. При подаче заявления лично гражданин предъявляет паспорт либо иной документ, удостоверяющий личность. При направлении заявления по почте к нему прилагается копия паспорта либо иного документа, удостоверяющего личность.

Ответственность за правильность и достоверность сведений, указанных в заявлении, возлагается на гражданина.

Заявления, поступившие в вуз после 31 марта, не рассматриваются.

6. Гражданин для участия в собеседовании (тестировании) имеет право зарегистрироваться по одной специальности (группе специальностей) не более одного раза.

В случае, если гражданин зарегистрировался для участия в собеседовании (тестировании) по одной специальности (группе специальностей) более одного раза, он допускается к участию в собеседовании (тестировании) в вузе по дате первоначальной регистрации.

7. Заявления граждан регистрируются в журнале учета заявлений лиц, обратившихся для участия в профессионально-психологическом собеседовании (тестировании), и принятых решений (далее – журнал учета заявлений и принятых решений), который ведется по форме согласно приложению 2.

8. Журналы учета заявлений и принятых решений ведутся отдельно по каждой специальности (группе специальностей). Журналы должны быть пронумерованы, прошнурованы и скреплены печатью вуза. Журналы заверяются подписью руководителя вуза или уполномоченного им лица. Срок хранения журналов составляет один год с даты внесения последней записи.

9. Гражданин, подавший заявление для участия в собеседовании (тестировании) (далее – кандидат) уведомляется о месте и времени проведения собеседования (тестирования) извещением по форме согласно приложению 3. Извещение может быть выдано кандидату лично или направлено по почте.

10. Собеседование (тестирование) проводится с 5 по 30 апреля.

11. Для проведения собеседования (тестирования) руководитель вуза ежегодно утверждает график (графики) проведения собеседований (тестирований) до 5 марта, состав комиссии по проведению собеседования (тестирования) по каждой специальности (группе специальностей) до 15 марта, а также организует техническое обеспечение работы комиссий (помещение, компьютеры с необходимым программным обеспечением, принтер, расходные материалы).

12. Председателем комиссии по проведению собеседования (тестирования)  (далее - комиссия) назначается один из заместителей руководителя вуза либо руководитель факультета, на котором осуществляется подготовка специалистов по специальностям, по которым предъявляются особые требования к специалистам. В состав комиссии могут включаться руководители иных структурных подразделений вуза (их заместители), профессора, доценты, преподаватели, психологи, социальные педагоги и другие работники вуза, осуществляющие учебно-воспитательный процесс, а также квалифицированные специалисты соответствующих отраслей экономики и социальной сферы республики. В составе комиссии определяется секретарь, который отвечает за ведение и оформление документации.

13. По прибытии на собеседование (тестирование) кандидат предъявляет паспорт либо иной документ, удостоверяющий личность, указанный в заявлении, и извещение.

14. Кандидат, который не смог явиться на собеседование (тестирование) в день, указанный в извещении, по уважительной причине (болезнь или другие непредвиденные обстоятельства, препятствующие участию в собеседовании (тестировании), подтвержденные документально), по решению комиссии допускается к участию в собеседовании (тестировании) в другой день в пределах сроков, установленных графиком проведения собеседования (тестирования).

15. Профессионально-психологическое собеседование проводится  в форме индивидуальной беседы комиссии с кандидатом, (профессионально-психологическое тестирование – в форме выполнения тестовых заданий) с целью выявления личностных, деловых качеств, способностей и мотивации кандидата к обучению по выбранной специальности (группе специальностей).

16. По результатам собеседования (тестирования) комиссией принимается решение о рекомендации либо не рекомендации кандидата для участия в конкурсе на получение высшего образования по выбранной специальности (группе специальностей).

Решение принимается простым большинством голосов членов комиссии при участии в заседании комиссии не менее двух третей ее состава и регистрируется в журнале учета заявлений и принятых решений.

Решения оформляются протоколами, которые подписываются председателем и секретарем комиссии.   

17. Документом о результатах прохождения собеседования (тестирования), выдаваемым кандидату для участия в конкурсе на получение высшего образования по выбранной специальности (группе специальностей), является рекомендация для участия в конкурсе на получение высшего образования.

Рекомендация для участия в конкурсе на получение высшего образования по выбранной специальности (группе специальностей) выдается кандидату в день прохождения собеседования (тестирования) по форме согласно приложению 4 и является действительной до конца текущего календарного года.

----------


## Asteriks

Примеры вопросов профессионально-психологического собеседования
Опубликовано Gena в 7. апрель 2008 - 13:05. 
К нам в руки попал почти секретный документ с примерами вопросов профессионально-психологического собеседования Юридического факультета и факультета журналистики БГУ. 
*Предупрежден - значит вооружен! Абитуриент - будь готов!*
1.* Общие вопросы:*
1. Мотивация выбора профессии. Здесь могут быть заданы вопросы не только о том, почему выбрана данная профессия, но и о наиболее привлекательных, по мнению абитуриента, аспектах профессиональной деятельности, о престиже данной профессии, о ее социальной значимости и т.д.
2. Планы абитуриента на будущее (имеется в виду профессиональная деятельность).
3. Участие в общественной работе, деловые качества.
4. Круг интересов, эрудиция (в том числе в выбранной сфере профессиональной деятельности), интерес к новому.
5. Основные достижения в учебе и других сферах деятельности на сегодняшний день (участие в олимпиадах, конкурсах и т.п.)
6. Коммуникативная компетентность (например: как Вы полагаете, возможно ли в спорном вопросе найти такое решение, которое бы всех удовлетворило?
7. Эмоционально-поведенческая сфера (например: Как Вы относитесь к мнению, что ни одно оскорбление не должно оставаться безнаказанным? )
*Специальные вопросы:*
*Для специальностей группы "Журналистика"*
1. Вопросы, которые касаются особенностей СМИ ( например, что могут рассказать о переодической печати, какие знают молодежные издания, телепрограммы, как понимают, что журналистика это вид творческой деятельности и пр.)
2. Вопросы, которые могут определить общего развития (например: Что интересного Вы можете рассказать иностранцу о культуре и традициях народа Беларуси? Какие исторические события в белорусской истории Вы считаете самыми важными? Когда празднуется День независимости нашей страны ? С какими государствами установлены наиболее прочные взаимовыгодные отношения? и др.)
*Для специальностей "Международные отношения", "Международное право"*
1. Вопросы, определяющие знание государственного. судебного устройства Республики Беларусь, органов власти, наиболее важных событий в жизни белорусского общества, понимание терминов «право», «обязанности», «правовая ответственность», «толерантность», «суверенитет» и пр. (например: Какие государственные органы власти определяют внешнюю политику Республики Беларусь?: 
2. Вопросы, касающиеся современных международных событий (например, какие международные организации Вы знаете, где недавно прошли (либо идут) президентские выборы и пр.)
*Для специальностей "Таможенное дело"*
1. Вопросы, определяющие знание государственного устройства Республики Беларусь, органов власти, особенностей профессии «таможенник» (например: Каково главное предназначение таможни в нашем государстве? Что Вы вкладываете в понятие «таможенный орган – правоохранительный орган»? В чем состоит различие между таможенной службой и службой в вооруженных силах? Как Вы различаете понятия «профессиональная этика» и «служебная дисциплина»?)
*Для специальностей группы "Право"* 
Вопросы, определяющие знание государственного, судебного устройства Республики Беларусь, органов власти, наиболее важных событий в жизни белорусского общества, понимание терминов «право», «обязанности», «правовая ответственность»,
«толерантность», «суверенитет» (например: К каким последствиям могут приводить ошибки юриста? Что Вы можете сказать об основных этапах становления белорусской государственности ? Когда была провозглашена Республика Беларусь как независимое государство? Какие государственные органы власти определяют законодательство Республики Беларусь? Назовите выдающихся общественно-политических деятелей белорусской земли и современной Республики Беларусь; Что такое права человека? На какие группы их можно подразделить? Какую функцию выполняют выборы в государстве? и др.)

----------


## Asteriks

Говорят, что несколько видоизменяется бланк ответов централизованного тестирования в сторону упрощения. 
Хорошо это или плохо? До сдачи тестов осталось пару месяцев, вечно у нас в МинОбразе перемены в последнюю минуту. Учим детей один бланк заполнять, на тебе, уже другой. Хоть бы успеть глянуть на него до ЦТ.

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Такой же экземпляр представлен на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] как пример заполнения бланков ответов.

----------


## Asteriks

Джемал, дата проставлена? Свежий вариант? Внешки нет пока.

----------


## Jemal

Дата не указана. Но я думаю, что если что-то и измениться, то не существенно.

----------


## Asteriks

На днях дочка проходила психологическое тестирование. Говорит - очень формально проходит. Но в некоторых вузах не спрашивают, чтобы рассказали о себе, более требовательно подходят. Однако всё равно ФИГНЮ придумали...

----------


## Irina

Старт централизованного тестирования в Беларуси намечен на 14 июня 2010 года. Эта дата утверждена постановлением министерства образования № 25 от 20 февраля текущего года.
*
График проведения
централизованного тестирования
в 2010 году*

    * Белорусский язык – 14 июня (понедельник), начало в 11.00;
    * Русский язык – 15 июня (вторник), начало в 11.00;
    * История Беларуси – 17 июня (четверг), начало в 11.00;
    * География – 18 июня (пятница), начало в 11.00;
    * Математика – 20 июня (воскресенье), начало в 11.00;
    * Обществоведение – 22 июня (вторник), начало в 11.00;
    * Всемирная история новейшего времени – 24 июня (четверг), начало в 11.00;
    * Физика – 25 июня (пятница), начало в 11.00;
    * Биология – 27 июня (воскресенье), начало в 11.00;
    * Иностранные языки – 29 июня (вторник), начало в 11.00;
    * Химия – 30 июня (среда), начало в 11.00.

Абитуриент, не явившийся на централизованное тестирование по уважительной причине (болезнь или другие непредвиденные обстоятельства, препятствующие участию в централизованном тестировании и подтвержденные документально), проходит его в резервный день.

Резервный день – 5 июля (понедельник), начало в 11.00.

Читайте по теме:

Регистрация на ЦТ по схеме одного окна

ЦТ-2010: тесты, сейфы и тайные комнаты

----------


## Irina

*Всем, всем, всем абитуриентам! Документы в руки и вперед регистрироваться на централизованное тестирование (ЦТ)! Сделать это можно с 3 мая по 1 июня (включая субботние дни 15, 22, 29 мая) с 8.00 до 20.00 в пунктах регистрации.
*
Плата за прием и оформление документов - Br10 000 за один учебный предмет, которые нужно перевести на счета банков тех учреждений образования, где абитуриенты собираются сдавать вступительное испытание. Банковские реквизиты можно узнать как на месте, где будет проходить регистрация на ЦТ, так и на сайте Республиканского института контроля знаний (РИКЗ).

Кроме квитанции об оплате, при себе нужно иметь документ, удостоверяющий личность:

    * паспорт,
    * или вид на жительство в Республике Беларусь,
    * или удостоверение беженца,
    * или справку, выдаваемую в случае утраты (хищения) документа, удостоверяющего личность.

В текущем году при регистрации на ЦТ будет использоваться принцип одного окна.

----------


## Irina

*В положение о порядке организации и проведения централизованного тестирования (ЦТ) внесены изменения и дополнения. Они утверждены постановлением Совмина № 326 от 6 марта 2010 года.
*
Если раньше в постановлении указывалось, что «абитуриент имеет право сдать пропуск или обменять его на пропуск по другому предмету до окончания срока регистрации», то теперь внесено добавление – это можно сделать только «в пункте регистрации, где проводилось оформление пропуска».

В то же время, как рассказали обозревателю портала interfax.byпредставители приемных комиссий вузов, это правило действовало в высших учебных заведениях и раньше. Особенность лишь в том, что в текущем году в Беларуси вводится система регистрации на ЦТ по схеме одного окна, и вопрос обмена и сдачи пропуска становится для абитуриентов актуальным.

Как объяснили специалисты, в соответствии с новой технологией регистрации на тестирование, если абитуриент пришел, например, в Брестский государственный технический университет и зарегистрировался на ЦТ в Белгосуниверситет, обмен или сдача пропуска будет осуществляться только в Брестском государственном техническом университете, а не в БГУ.

Кроме того, если раньше в общих положениях о порядке организации и проведения ЦТ говорилось, что «абитуриенту, прошедшему централизованное тестирование, выдается сертификат», то теперь после слова «тестирование» добавилось: «и получившему по предмету тестовый балл выше 0 (нуля) баллов по стобалльной шкале». Впрочем, данная схема выдачи сертификатов действовала в Беларуси и во время вступительной кампании-2009 – сертификаты выдавались всем, кто получил положительный результат (от 1 балла и выше).

В постановлении также отмечается, что экзаменационные материалы будут храниться в Республиканском институте контроля знаний до конца текущего календарного года, а электронные изображения заполненных абитуриентами бланков ответов – в течение 75 лет. Как сообщал ранее портал interfax.by со ссылкой на институт, с начала 2001 года и по настоящее время централизованное тестирование прошли более 2 млн человек.

----------


## Irina

*С 3 мая в Беларуси начинается регистрация на централизованное тестирование (ЦТ). О том, сколько нужно будет платить денег абитуриентам за прием и оформление документов в 2010 году обозреватель портала interfax.by узнавал в министерстве образования.
*
«В текущем году плата за прием и оформление документов для участия абитуриентов в централизованном тестировании, как и в последние три года, не изменится и составит Br10 000 за один учебный предмет», – сообщила обозревателю interfax.by начальник Управления социально-экономического развития Минобразования Республики Беларусь Лидия Суботская.

Всего же поступающему придется выложить Br30 000, так как зарегистрироваться для участия в ЦТ можно не более чем по трем учебным предметам: по белорусскому или русскому языку (по выбору) и по двум предметам в соответствии с профилем (направлением) специальности.

Оплата приема и оформления документов для участия абитуриентов в ЦТ будет производиться на счета банков учреждений образования, определенных пунктами проведения централизованного тестирования, в которых абитуриенты сдают вступительное испытание. Как сообщили обозревателю портала interfax.by в Республиканском институте контроля знаний, банковские реквизиты можно узнать как в самом учреждении образования, где будет проходить регистрация на ЦТ, так и на сайте РИКЗ.

Как уточнили в министерстве образования, согласно постановлению Совмина Республики Беларусь № 565 от 16 апреля 2008 года, средства, полученные учебными заведениями за прием и оформление документов, расходуются строго по целевому назначению и направляются на оплату труда лиц, занятых организацией и проведением централизованного тестирования, канцелярские, хозяйственные и командировочные расходы, коммунальные, транспортные услуги, услуги связи, связанные с проведением ЦТ, развитие и укрепление материально-технической базы, используемой при проведении централизованного тестирования.

В соответствии с этим же постановлением, плата за прием и оформление документов для участия абитуриентов в централизованном тестировании не взимается со следующих категорий поступающих:

    * лиц из числа детей-сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей, детей-инвалидов в возрасте до 18 лет, лиц, страдающих онкологическими заболеваниями или больных туберкулезом;
    * инвалидов I и II группы, кроме лиц, инвалидность которых наступила в результате их противоправных действий, по причине алкогольного, наркотического, токсического опьянения, членовредительства;
    * из семей военнослужащих либо семей рабочих и служащих, занимавших штатные должности в воинских частях в составе советских войск, лиц начальствующего и рядового состава органов внутренних дел, погибших (умерших) или ставших инвалидами при исполнении воинского или служебного долга (служебных обязанностей) в Афганистане или в других государствах, где велись боевые действия, а также умерших вследствие ранения, контузии, увечья или заболевания, полученных в период боевых действий;
    * из семей военнослужащих, лиц начальствующего и рядового состава органов внутренних дел, органов и подразделений по чрезвычайным ситуациям, органов финансовых расследований Комитета государственного контроля, погибших либо ставших инвалидами при исполнении обязанностей военной службы (служебных обязанностей), а также умерших либо ставших инвалидами в период прохождения военной службы (службы) вследствие ранения, контузии, увечья или заболевания, непосредственно связанных со спецификой несения военной службы (службы);
    * из семей, в которых воспитывается трое и более несовершеннолетних детей.

Денежные средства, внесенные абитуриентами за прием и оформление документов для участия в централизованном тестировании, возврату не подлежат.

----------


## Irina

*Регистрация на ЦТ по схеме одного окна*

Можно ли зарегистрироваться на централизованное тестирование (ЦТ), например, в Бресте и проходить его в Минске или другом городе? О том, где и каким образом будет работать принцип одного окна в рамках ЦТ, обозревателю портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] рассказали специалисты Республиканского института контроля знаний (РИКЗ).

В 2009 году электронная система регистрации прошла «обкатку» в Гродненском государственном университете имени Янки Купалы и в Белорусском государственном университете информатики и радиоэлектроники и зарекомендовала себя только с лучшей стороны.

В текущем году принцип одного окна будет использоваться во всех пунктах регистрации Минска, определенных указом президента Беларуси №80 «Правила приема в высшие учебные заведения», а также в областных региональных центрах тестирования: Брестском государственном техническом университете, Гродненском государственном университете имени Янки Купалы, Витебском государственном технологическом университете, Белорусско-Российском университете (г. Могилев) и Гомельском государственном техническом университете имени П.О.Сухого.

Процесс получения пропуска

На регистрацию абитуриенту необходимо прийти с паспортом (или другим документом, удостоверяющим личность: видом на жительство, удостоверением беженца, справкой, выдаваемой в случае утраты или хищения паспорта), квитанцией о внесении платы за прием и оформление документов для участия в ЦТ, документом о праве на льготы (в случае необходимости).

После того как подойдет очередь на подачу документов, будьте готовы ответить на самый главный вопрос: где бы вы хотели пройти ЦТ по тому или иному предмету. Компьютеризированная система регистрации позволяет через объединенную базу данных подающих документы в режиме реального времени видеть свободные места во всех пунктах тестирования Беларуси.

Потом оператор заполняет соответствующие бланки в электронном варианте (что исключает ошибки при заполнении самими абитуриентами) и выводит их на печать. После сверки документов самим поступающим оператор изготавливает пропуск на ЦТ, имеющий определенную степень защиты, и заверяет его печатью учреждения, определенного пунктом тестирования. Вся процедура займет считанные минуты.

Другие преимущества регистрации

Кроме того, что вам будет предложено выбрать удобный пункт тестирования и сократится время на заполнение бланков, компьютеризация процесса регистрации имеет и другие преимущества. Среди них борьба с «двойниками». Как рассказали специалисты РИКЗ, если, предположим, некий абитуриент, получив в одном вузе три пропуска, пошел во второе учебное заведение за четвертым, программа моментально выведет его на «чистую воду» (согласно правилам приема в вузы официально на ЦТ можно зарегистрироваться только на три предмета).

Достоинством автоматизированной системы регистрации является и возможность избежать многих ошибок, которые допускаются при заполнении бланков вручную.

В случае потери пропуска на ЦТ его восстановление и распечатка займут у оператора считанные секунды.

Если абитуриенты решают поменять предмет, по которому они первоначально собирались сдавать экзамен в виде ЦТ, они возвращают прежние пропуска и получают новые. Это же касается и случаев, если поступающий в вуз хочет поменять пункт тестирования.

Прогноз количества участников вступительной кампании – 2010

По подсчетам главного информационно-аналитического центра министерства образования Беларуси, в текущем году школу окончат 88 тысяч молодых людей. Это примерно на 10 тысяч меньше, чем год назад. В последнее время среди абитуриентов было поровну выпускников текущего года и выпускников прошлых лет. Лишь в 2009 году равновесие нарушилось и выпускников прошлых лет стало чуть меньше.

----------


## Irina

*Абитуриенты в панике: вузы поменяли правила поступления*

Собираетесь получить высшее образование в сжатые сроки? Будьте в курсе: с  2010 года при поступлении в некоторые вузы Беларуси на заочную сокращенную форму обучения необходимо сдавать три экзамена в виде централизованного тестирования (ЦТ), а не один, как раньше.

Как рассказали обозревателю портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] абитуриенты, при изучении порядка приема в Международный институт трудовых и социальных отношений (МИТСО) выяснилось следующее. С этого года при поступлении на заочную форму получения образования с сокращенным сроком обучения на все специальности без исключения надо сдавать три экзамена в форме ЦТ. Ранее абитуриенты представляли в приемную комиссию вуза сертификат ЦТ по русскому (белорусскому) языку, а вступительные испытания по двум профильным предметам проходили в МИТСО в устной форме.

Так, например, с 2010 года при подаче документов на специальность «Правоведение» надо предъявить сертификаты ЦТ не только по языку, но и по математике и обществоведению. Ранее абитуриенты со стажем работы вместо двух последних экзаменов сдавали «Хозяйственное право» и «Гражданское право».

Это нововведение противоречит «Правилам приема в высшие учебные заведения», утвержденным президентом Беларуси в 2006 году, которыми оперируют все вузы. Там черным по белому написано: «Абитуриенты, поступающие на сокращенный срок обучения, сдают вступительное испытание по одному из государственных языков, а также два вступительных испытания по предметам учебного плана специальности среднего специального образования, перечень которых определяется приемной комиссией вуза».

Чтобы разобраться в проблеме, обозреватель портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] позвонил в МИТСО, а также в Гродненский государственный университет им. Янки Купалы, где при поступлении на специальности заочной сокращенной формы обучения также с 2010 года надо будет сдавать все экзамены в форме ЦТ.

В Международном институте трудовых и социальных отношений от комментариев отказались, сказав лишь, что все согласовано и утверждено в министерстве образования.

Ответственный секретарь приемной комиссии Гродненского государственного университета им. Янки Купалы Лилия Бобровник рассказала обозревателю портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], что к введению этой системы вуз шел не один год и касается это правило сегодня не всех специальностей заочной сокращенной формы обучения.

Представитель вуза отметила, что на протяжении последних двух лет в университете внимательно изучали итоги вступительных кампаний, анализировали и прогнозировали ситуацию введения сдачи внутривузовских испытаний в виде ЦТ. Кроме того, по словам Л.Бобровник, во время приемных кампаний практически каждому абитуриенту разъясняли, что он может попробовать сдать централизованное тестирование по всем необходимым предметам и дополнительно пройти устное испытание в вузе. Преимущество такой системы сдачи экзаменов состояло в том, что шансы абитуриента на поступление в университет возрастали: если он не проходил по конкурсу на заочную форму получения высшего образования с полным сроком обучения, то мог подавать документы на сокращенный срок.

Среди студентов заочной формы обучения проводился опрос, какое испытание им было легче сдавать  при поступлении в университет - внутривузовское или централизованное тестирование. Большинство сказало - ЦТ. Кроме того, рассказала Л.Бобровник, централизованное тестирование исключает возможность того, что на внутреннем испытании экзаменатор предвзято отнесется к абитуриенту и занизит отметку. К тому же устный экзамен всегда создает нервозную обстановку среди абитуриентов, а на преподавателя ложится большой груз  ответственности, ведь от выставленной им отметки может зависеть дальнейшая судьба человека. 

Останавливаясь конкретно на специальности «Правоведение», Л.Бобровник отметила, что математика и обществоведение - это два профильных предмета, которые сдают все абитуриенты при поступлении на данную специальность. Представитель гродненского вуза напомнила, что перед подачей документов на «Правоведение» необходимо пройти профессионально-психологическое собеседование (с 5 по 30 апреля, регистрация с 5 по 31 марта).

Особое внимание Л.Бобровник акцентировала на том, что представители Гродненского государственного университета им. Янки Купалы уже давно начали вести разъяснительную работу в обществе в связи с нововведением. Также на сайте вуза, помимо порядка приема на 2010 год, размещена информация о нюансах поступления на заочную форму получения высшего образования с сокращенным сроком обучения.

Справка из правил приема в вузы: «На сокращенный срок обучения в пределах контрольных цифр осуществляется прием абитуриентов, получивших среднее специальное образование по учебным программам, согласующимся с учебными программами соответствующих специальностей вуза».

----------


## Irina

*Минобразования рассматривает возможность проводить ЦТ в течение года*
17.06.2010, 20:18 » 
Надежда Радивон , БЕЛТА

Министерство образования Беларуси рассматривает возможность проводить ЦТ в течение учебного года, а также внедрить автоматизированную систему зачисления в вузы. Об этом рассказал сегодня во время проведения горячей линии в редакции "Народной газеты" министр образования Александр Радьков, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

В систему образования все больше приходят новые информационные, компьютерные технологии. Так, в этом году абитуриенты смогли оценить преимущества автоматизированной регистрации на централизованное тестирование, уже не первый год во время вступительной кампании в режиме онлайн можно получить информацию о количестве подавших заявления и проходном балле.

"Мы работаем над тем, чтобы значительно больше задействовать компьютерные и информационные технологии. Думаем, что со временем не только регистрацию сделаем в электронном виде, но и зачисление. Также изучаем, как организовать тестирование в течение всего года", - сказал Александр Радьков.

Говоря о преимуществах ЦТ, он отметил, что такая форма экзаменов позволяет школьнику показать знания в полном объеме, нет субъективизма, и, как результат, уже пятый год остаются практически неизменными правила приема. Еще один плюс, по мнению Александра Радькова, - то, что не приходится родителям волноваться за своих детей возле университетских аудиторий, школьники могут по своим баллам выбрать специальность.

"Дети делают осознанный выбор, исходя из своих возможностей. Стало значительно меньше неявившихся на тестирование. Если раньше эта цифра составляла 10% от записавшихся, то сейчас - не более 2%. Меньше удаляется из аудиторий. Дети понимают, что не стоит нарушать правила", - сказал Александр Радьков.

----------

